# Ground pork smell/odor



## smokincoalkracker (Feb 2, 2012)

I picked up a couple of pounds of ground pork today at Harris Teeter.  The smell concerns me.  The sell by date isn't for a couple more days but I not sure of the smell.  The meat also felt very soft, is ground pork very soft?

Thanks Tom


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 2, 2012)

Smokincoalkracker said:


> I picked up a couple of pounds of ground pork today at Harris Teeter.  The smell concerns me.  The sell by date isn't for a couple more days but I not sure of the smell.  The meat also felt very soft, is ground pork very soft?
> 
> Thanks Tom


I grind pork all the time and it never has an odor. I would take it back and be safe - Someone might have left it in a cart or out of the cooler for a while


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 2, 2012)

If it smells, pitch it!!!!!! i got ribs from walmart one time open it up and it had bad smell. Another time from walmart got bad chicken from them . I dont buy meat from walmart anymore


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 2, 2012)

Take it back, Its gassy


----------



## berninga87 (Feb 3, 2012)

Definitely return. that sell by date is only good if it was handled properly. I've gotten bad meat from different places before as well, they are usually pretty good about having it returned. Most places try to take good care of their products but bad ones fall through the cracks occasionally.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't take a chance, I'm sure they will replace it.


----------

